# My Edible Emersed Aquatic plants et al



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

L. aromatica
taste/aroma: sweet minty smell









Asian Pennywort, Hydrocotyle umbellata?
taste/aroma: grassy









Not really sure what this is... I'm thinking Bacopa Monnieri 
taste/aroma: hearty, slight bitterness









Just to make sure it's truely aquatic. I put a stem in the pond. It's been growing fine.











*None edibles*
Dwarf hairgrass









Ludwidia sp. and HM


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

How did I never see this thread before? Very cool. Anymore?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I've always wondered about this. We throw away so many clippings that have the potential for interesting salad greens.

I wonder if DW could solve global hunger about once a week...

-Andrew


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a new season, 
the dwarf hair grass & ludwigia survived the winter and is growing back, everything else died off.

I found a water chestnut bulb and planted that. Something is growing. Did you know it's it's a Eleocharis species? crazy..... So I have 3 species of Eleocharis growing, the water chestnut being edible.

Any other edible suggestions?


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Chinese Water chestnut is _Eleocharis dulcis_. Sometimes _Trapa natans_, too, is called water chestnut...

I love _L. aromatica_ smell. Haven't had the courage to taste it yet.  _Bacopa monnieri_ is not very tasty raw but should be good for the brains (memory). Any recipes, guys? 

The teeny floaters, duckweeds like _Wolffia_, should be great - or at least nutritious - food too! See here.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

You should try growing watercress. It's very healthy and can be found in most streams.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Brazilian pennywort tastes good.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

That Trapa natans looks interesting, only if I can find it..

here's my E. dulcis (chinese water chestnut)








It's the only surviving bulb.


and the rest of my hair grass, giant & dwarf


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

awesome- now in addition to my herbs and tomatoes i can plant container ponds on the porch for salad greens! 

cheers-K


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Very intriguing. Maybe i should grow some more salad greens too!


----------



## Birds'nBunny (Sep 3, 2008)

Water "Lettuce" is NOT edible. Maybe i'm allergic to it, but it gave me an uncomfortable, scratchy feeling in my mouth when I attempted to eat it. Ultimately, the scratchiness was not as uncomfortable as the realization that I'm stupid enough to put strange plants in my mouth.


----------



## namy77 (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to make Asian Pennywort puree or something like that.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Birds'nBunny said:


> Water "Lettuce" is NOT edible. Maybe i'm allergic to it, but it gave me an uncomfortable, scratchy feeling in my mouth when I attempted to eat it. Ultimately, the scratchiness was not as uncomfortable as the realization that I'm stupid enough to put strange plants in my mouth.


Maybe you could bake it in brownies...:thumbsup::redface::hihi:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Birds'nBunny said:


> Water "Lettuce" is NOT edible. Maybe i'm allergic to it, but it gave me an uncomfortable, scratchy feeling in my mouth when I attempted to eat it. Ultimately, the scratchiness was not as uncomfortable as the realization that I'm stupid enough to put strange plants in my mouth.


ha.. was it a dare?

I put eat strange plants and flowers too. Can't help it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

thought I show you the patch of hairgrass that's taking off... it started as a 2" patch.. It's now a foot and a half. The giant hairgrass is taking off too. And notice the naja grass. 










and I didn't know dragonflies laid eggs at water level. My goldies will be fed well.


----------

